# Alle Ports bis auf Port 80 werden geblockt!



## daddz (24. November 2005)

Moin Leute,

Ich habe mal wieder ein Problem mit meinem PC. Aus irgendeinem unerklärlichen Grund sind alle Ports außer Port 80 blockiert. 
Alle Anwendungen, die einen anderen Port benutzen melden, dass keine Verbindung besteht.
Ich kanns mir nicht erklären...Gestern ging alles noch wunderbar und heute plötzlich nicht mehr. 
Ich kann nicht mal auf meinen Router zugreifen.
Das einzige was ich tun kann, ist ganz normales surfen im INet.
Ich habe auch schon etliche Dinge ausprobiert wie z.B. Netzwerkkarte tauschen(hätte mich gewundert wenn es daran gelegen hätte), Firewall ausschalten, etliche Hintergrundprogramme ausschalten, mit den Netzwerkeinstellungen rumspielen...aber nichts hat geholfen.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen!
Danke schonmal!

Edit: Noch eine Info:
OS: WinXP Pro SP2

greetz
daddz


----------



## daddz (24. November 2005)

*Mir_selbst_eine_ins_Gesicht_schlag* 
....ich ahnte es bereits...wenn man sich ca. 3 stunden mit einem scheinbar unlösbarem Problem beschäftigt, muss die Lösung total einfach sein...  :suspekt: 
Leute ich sag euch...ein Router-Reset wirkt wunder...  

greetz
daddz


----------



## Marco1980 (28. November 2005)

Das hätte ich auch vorgesclagen. Port 80 ist für HTTP und wird durch den Explorer genutzt und deswegen ging das Surfen noch. Gruss Marco


----------

